# What goes in the cracks?



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I need a really short retaining wall, like about 6". I got a ton of Milsap sawed stone. I figured on just digging down as needed and placing them in a row and filling in behind them. The blocks are sawn top and bottom so they are a consistent 10" high. However, the rest of them are rough. The varying front gives just the sort of bluff look I wanted. But the edges are really rough. I'll chip them down to fit together as much as possible, but there'll still be some good gaps between the stone. Since I'm looking for as natural look as possible, I really didn't want to put mortar in there. The blocks are plenty wide to be free standing.

I was thinking about maybe some kind of moss or even just dirt to fill the cracks. The blocks are 16-24" wide, so that is a lot of gaps to fill in a 30' run. Maybe some kind of small plants here and there?

I'll try to post some pictures later.

Michael


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Michael, 
Moss is easy to get started, but you have to keep it moist until it's established. Just find some growing and dig it up and relocate it. There are also some other plants that would work in your stone wall. Will you wall be mostly sun or shade?


----------

